# [Ubuntu] Installer sur un DD externe



## Senly (7 Décembre 2008)

Resolu !


----------



## Senly (7 Décembre 2008)

C'est résolu


----------



## gagarts (7 Décembre 2008)

Salut, comme c'est une info qui m'intéresse, j'aimerais bien connaître la procédure à suivre pour installer GNU/Linux sur un HD externe... Merci d'avance !


----------



## claud (7 Décembre 2008)

Via VMware Fusion 2 c'est simple mais en natif je croyais l'installation impossible sur un DDE ?

Comment as-tu fait ?


----------



## Senly (9 Décembre 2008)

Et bien, j'ai cherché plus loin est en effet, c'est impossible...


----------



## gagarts (9 Décembre 2008)

Arf... Zut !
Bon tant-pis !


----------

